# Auction Finds!



## Bixel (Dec 16, 2008)

I was at an auction tonight locally up here in Canada, one that had ALOT of bottles, of all sorts. Alot of the stuff went pretty high, out of my 20 year old price range, that is for sure! (IE Yellow amber beaver jar for 1500, plus 15% buyers fee, and 13 % tax, making it ring in at $1950!)

 I did get one lot that I wanted, it has alot of US bottles, which I imgaine they are mostly common, but maybe a few interesting ones. I was only going after the one local bottle that was in the lot.

 I will list the bottles here, and see what you guys have to say or think.

 "Monroe Bottling works, Fortuna, Cal" Hutch style bottlelight aqua
 "EL Billing, Sac City" "Geyser Soda" Squat soda aqua
 "Christie's Magnetic Fluid" Open Pointiled, medicine stlye, green aqua
 "Daddies Favorite Sauce" Paneled sauce bottle, sheared lip, aqua


----------



## Bixel (Dec 16, 2008)

Continued
 "Tolenas Soda Springs" ( both front and back) squat? style bottle, aqua
 "California Bottling works, T. Blauth 407 S street, Sacramento" aqua hutch style
 " C. Ellis and Co, Philada" Pointiled (iron pontil, I dont know them well, its just a big pontil of some sort) round bottle, whittled, some sort of looks like medicine collar top??
 " The Darling Feeder (W&Co in circle) one side is flat, some sort of feeding bottle
 "Owen Casey, Eagle Sode Works""Sac City" Gravitating stopper I believe, in aqua
 "Dr. Baxters Mandrake Bitters Lord Bros Proprietors Burlington VT" 12 sided bittles bottle, aqua


----------



## Bixel (Dec 16, 2008)

Any info is appreciated guys and gals!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Kyle,
 I can help you with the Sacramento bottles:

 The E.L Billings Sac City Geyser  blob type soda runs $50-100 based on a plain aqua one....if it has any color to it such as steel blue, green etc the price goes up

 The California Bottling Works T.Blauth hutch can run $25-40
 The Owen Casey gravitating stopper style goes for $25-30

 I love these bottles even if they are fairly common

 If you want dates the bottles are made I can give you that as well....just let me know.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 17, 2008)

> Christie's Magnetic Fluid


 should go for about 30-50 bucks
 and the Ellis about 50 bucks a little more if its Iron Pontiled

 Nice buys 
 digger ry


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 17, 2008)

> "Daddies Favorite Sauce" Paneled sauce bottle, sheared lip, aqua


 The Daddies Favorite Sauce is actually an English bottle.  Pretty common.  I got one.  I think they're worth about 5 bucks.


----------



## Bixel (Dec 17, 2008)

OK here are some pics of the induvidual finds from the auction.

 C. Ellis & Co, Philada...
 Sorry the picture is bad, this bottle is SO whittled it is hard to get something clear. VERY clean bottle


----------



## Bixel (Dec 17, 2008)

Base of C.Ellis bottle. What type of Pontil??? I have no idea on Pontils, as we rarely find them in my area.


----------



## Bixel (Dec 17, 2008)

E.L Billings, Sac City, Geyser Soda


----------



## Bixel (Dec 17, 2008)

Monroe Bottling Works, Fortuna Cal


----------



## Bixel (Dec 17, 2008)

California Bottling Works, T.Blauth 407 K Street Sacramento


----------



## Bixel (Dec 17, 2008)

Owen Casey Eagle Soda Works Sac City

 I will try and post more pictures later, i have a few others of interest. Just want to find or a bit about these bottles, such as years the particular bottle was used. Let me know.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 17, 2008)

Insulators Rule!  Hello Kyle,  I would be interested in the Darling Feeder (W&Co.)  I am always looking for the odd applications of glass to living.  Nice bottles you got, anyway.
 RED Matthews


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 18, 2008)

> Owen Casey Eagle Soda Works Sac City
> 
> I will try and post more pictures later, i have a few others of interest. Just want to find or a bit about these bottles, such as years the particular bottle was used. Let me know.


 
 if your selling that one i would be interesested. Send me a PM


----------



## Bixel (Dec 18, 2008)

If anybody is interested in any of the bottles in the pictures, or ones mentioned in my post, let me know. They look nice, but being they are from places I have never been, if someone from that area, or who collects that type of bottles needs it/wants it, let me know, we may be able to work something out.

 Kyle


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 19, 2008)

I would put the Fortuna hutch up on ebay.


----------



## cadburys (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is a C Ellis for sale...


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARLES-ELLIS-S...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 21, 2008)

Kyle, yours is an Iron Pontil Ellis 

 Digger Ry


----------



## Bixel (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info everybody, this has helped me along alot!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 23, 2008)

That early hutchinson form of Owen Caseys is kinda hard to come by these days. Value is probably in the $60-70 range. Billings are extremely common, too. We dug so many of them one night that we busted 'em all against a wall. Dang, another flippin' Billings...smash. I have dug a couple of them in the past month, or so. Yours looks to have some bluish color. If so, it should bring a few bucks, like around $80. Greens in good shape do lots better.


----------

